

Two Startup Guys Looking for a New Roommate in SF - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/two-startup-guys-look-for-a-roommate-in-sf/

======
fido
I was just about to post here looking for roommates! I have already purchased
a one-way ticket to SF for February 3rd. My plan was to use Airbnb for a few
days until I found a place, but maybe we'll hit it off??

I recently moved out of Austin, and I'm working on a cool new telephony
startup. I'll send you a message via your site.

~~~
ahemphill
"A few days" might be optimistic but I'm sure HN can help — in fact, we have
an extra room if you need a temporary spot. (Jason knows how to get in touch
with me.)

------
jayzee
It is e. e. cummings and not E. E. Cummings. As Will Arnett would say in
arrested development, 'coooome oon!'

